

Quick fix – Increase the size of your EC2 volume - yuvalo
http://steam.io/2012/11/26/quick-fix-increase-the-size-of-your-ec2-volume/

======
tedchs
What I would do instead is one of a few things. First, "data" of any size (>
100 MB) should never be on the system volume... always have a separate data
volume for exactly this reason. All these options allow the EC2 instance to
stay powered on.

1\. If you're using Linux with Logical Volume Manager (LVM), you can create a
new EBS volume and and attach it as an additional disk device, then stop the
file-related processes, unmount the filesystem, add a new Physical Volume (PV)
to your Volume Group (VG), extend the Logical Volume (LV), and resize the
filesystem (e.g. e2resize), then re-mount the filesystem.

2\. Without LVM, attach a new, larger EBS volume, create a filesystem on it,
mount it somewhere (/mnt), cp your data to it, unmount it, rm your old files
from the / volume, then use the old, empty directory as the mountpoint for
your new filesystem.

3\. If you already had a separate data volume, and you don't want to split it
across multiple EBS volumes, you could unmount it, snapshot it, re-constitute
it as a new, larger EBS volume, resize the filesystem, and mount it in place
of the old one.

Making an AMI and a whole new instance is totally unnecessary since resizing
the system volume is an indication that you need a separate data volume.

